# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Spese biglietto aereo socio legale rappresentante

## mirco c

I biglietti aerei intestati al socio che in ragione del suo incarico viaggia all'estero come si deducono?
Semplicemente si registra come documento di spesa il biglietto intestato al socio?

----------


## Rob62

il biglietto è come uno scontrino, pertanto va inserito in contabilità generale, con l'accortezza di documentare bene il viaggio per dimostrare che si tratta effettivamente di un viaggio di lavoro. 
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## pettirosso

come già detto il biglietto aereo è equiparato ad uno scontrino fiscale e se l'amministratore volesse la fattura questa dovrebbe essere richiesta direttamente alla compagnia aerea  
tuttavia servirebbe a poco la fattura in quanto questa verrebbe rilasciata con i dati dell'amministratore e non della società in quanto per il vettore il cliente è la persona fisica e non la società  
dunque ai fini iva nulla viene rilevato nei registri obbligatori mentre ai fini imposte dirette lamministratore, per i suoi viaggi di lavoro, di regola, è tenuto a presentare un foglio viaggi sul quale indicare tutte le spese sostenute, specificando quali siano state da lui anticipate e quali sostenute dallazienda ed allegando i necessari giustificativi 
questi ultimi, se rappresentati da fatture intestate alla società, verranno contabilizzati a parte, tanto ai fini IVA, quanto ai fini della contabilità  
le altre spese verranno registrate unitariamente solo in contabilità e leventuale IVA compresa nei giustificativi non potrà essere scorporata, ma diverrà essa stessa una componente di costo

----------


## mirco c

Nel caso di specie si parla di un socio legale rappresentante di snc (in contabilità semplificata).
Faccio redarre una nota spese da richiedere a rimborso alla snc nel quale si documentano i biglietti aerei.
E poi utilizzo tale documento (allegando i biglietti in questione) per registrare il costo nei registri acquisti della società?  
Grazie per l'attenzione...

----------

